# Tank 2 of 2!!!



## MIKE PAPA (Jan 16, 2007)

Rockydog, help once more, thanks!!

Tank 2


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## MIKE PAPA (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks again Rockydog!!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

What fish is this? It's really nice!


----------



## MIKE PAPA (Jan 16, 2007)

That is a Victorian called Pundamilia Nyererei..... GREAT FISH with a lot of personality.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I want some victorians soo bad!!!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

non_compliance said:


> I want some victorians soo bad!!!


I hear that... man they're pretty fish, shoulda known it was a victorian


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

klumsyninja said:


> non_compliance said:
> 
> 
> > I want some victorians soo bad!!!
> ...


There are several pundimilia that I Like, as well as paralabidochromis....

rock kribs... red fin piebald... crimson tide... WANT!!!

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/r ... ?genus=146

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/r ... ?genus=173

Obliquidens... Flameback haps... Fulus... YES PLEASE!!!! WANT WANT!!!

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/c ... php?cat=16


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Why does the one fish look like it has bloat? It looks as if its eye is about ready to pop out.


----------



## MIKE PAPA (Jan 16, 2007)

That is a female, LOADED with eggs! :wink:


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Buttt there mouth spawners?


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

the eggs are still formed in the body.. they then lay them, get them fertilized, and the female picks them up in her mouth... sort of a fish "money-shot" if you will... LoL!


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

I know that *** been breeding for 2 years but I personally have never had a female get huge like that. Well i did and it was because she ate all her fry and got bloat. You might want to look in to that or something. To me it really doesn't look right but that could just be me.


----------

